
Ask HN: How was my old Google account compromised? - arkitaip
A moment ago I received an email from Google stating that a Google&#x2F;Gmail account I created for a side project many years ago, just had a successful password reset and login from Hong Kong (IP 45.56.152.169). I&#x27;ve since changed password and added my current mobile number to beef up the account security.<p>The Google account doesn&#x27;t matter much to me and there was no sensitive information stored on any of the Google services but I am honestly baffled how hackers could successfully reset the password. The account was created for a small side project that never took of, so no one knows about it (I hadn&#x27;t signed into it for years). I did use the gmail address to sign up for a couple of services (flickr, skype, tumblr, etc, dropbox) but the password for every single account was very strong never re-used.<p>Any ideas on how attackers could reset the password? Anyone experienced something similar where an seemingly &quot;impossible&quot; password reset was successfully executed by attackers?
======
1970-01-01
Why don't you ask Google?

~~~
arkitaip
They don't do this type of support, do they? Haven't been able to find a phone
number or email address.

